# Talk me into the 390 over the 395 please!



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Well I decided to finally upgrade my old sprayer thats dying on me and had a couple questions regarding the 2 machines...


Ive been set on getting the graco 390 as its more available than the 395, but is the upgrades from the 395 worth paying much more? What do you guys recommend? I paint small houses every once in a while and occasionally run oil based primer for railings and metal work




I can buy a 390 asap for a reasonable price but the 395 seems hard to find for under $1000 abused


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The 390 is not actually a commercial grade pump. The pump section is designed for a lot fewer man hours of usage then the 395 is. That being said, unless you are planning on using it often the 390 may work for you. just don't expect it to last long enough to look as "abused" as those under $1000 395 do.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I’m of the opinion that you should buy the most sprayer you can reasonably afford. From my understanding, the 395 ( what I own) has a fair number of advantages over the 390, the most important being that it is a heavier duty machine. 

If you haven’t already, I would look at Portland Compressor since they have the 395 new for just over $1000 (with free shipping). 

Called my local SW and spoke to my guy and he said if you were to come in to a SW store and actually talk to a manager or assistant manager about their best price you should be able to get one for a similar amount. He also suggested looking at a Titan 440 since (in his opinion) they are similar to the Graco 395 - but around $150 less. Personally, I know very little about Titans so perhaps someone else will weigh in on that recommendation.


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

I too know the 395 is a better machine, however i did not know if the $300-$400 price difference from the 390 is worth it?


I read alot about the titan 440 also and while it is a good machine, i prefer graco and will be searching the 395 locally and online as you mentioned; will keep you posted!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I own a 390 and love it. I've had no issues with it. That being said, I agree with RH and PACman. Buy the most pump you can afford. I believe the 395 has the smart control, and has more gallons per minute capability and allows you to spray heavier/more viscous products through it. If you aren't going to be spraying on a regular basis, the 390 will definitely suffice. I've run around 200 gallons through mine so far, no problems. It came with a replacement pump that is very easy to install when the time comes. I purchased it through my local Sherwin Williams store. Keep in mind that SW reduces their prices in September when they do those "trade shows."


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep, the 395 has the smart control. Though some here would prefer it didn’t (on the theory that simpler is better), I haven’t had any issues with it and liked that I was easily able to add a digital pressure read out when I wanted to.


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Its just that $400 or so price mark difference that has me on the fence with it; sure i can get one used and filthy for less but i know when i get a new unit it will last me as i will maintain it well


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

The 440 has been my go to pump for years I have pumped well over 1,000 gallons of finish before it needs repacking. If I'm doing a lot of exterior spraying prolly 6-700 of product before the machine need's service. If you do go with Titan look for a older model that was made in the states.They are easy to repack...


Check out trtech they make a nice sprayer in the same price range.. http://www.tritechindustries.com/t4.php



I do like the Graco repack kit the seals are leather so I have flipped them in a pinch but the fix only last for a short period. I do own a 390 great pump for the money. I don't think you could go wrong with either manufacture.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

390-595 use the same fluid section and packings, as in you can physically swap them across machines, so no difference there. not sure what pacoman is referring to?



I bought a 390 and keep it only for solvent based applications. I also own two 395 and one nice thing is smart pressure control so it will handle low pressure applications ok.


Other nice feature on the 395 is totally enclosed motor so overspray won't eat its way into the winding and it has a little more HP = more gpm.



I would personally look at a 490. "better" pressure control with lcd feedback display and doesn't have too many bells & whistles. Also brushless DC motor quieter, longer life and about 8lbs lighter than the 395 is enough reason for me. I was on the fence with 395 vs 490 and chose 395 simply because I don't want HO's that rent the equipment to get upset at the confuser (LCD).

Titan made in china. No Thanks!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 390-595 use the same fluid section and packings, as in you can physically swap them across machines, so no difference there. not sure what pacoman is referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last part would be a deal breaker for me as well.


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Well i ended up buying the $395 and got a small discount of $50 off; still at almost $1000 it isnt cheap! I would have gotten the 390 for $600 but what do you guys think? Worth the price difference? 

Whats the next steps to get? Pump armor? Tip sizes? Hose wrap sleeve?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I always use mineral spirits in my pumps year round. Used pump armour for awhile but like spirits better. Armour is for warm weather use only. That pump will not push a tip bigger than a 517, maybe a 519 for a while so you won't need a whole lot of tips. Hose wrap is ok if you are a bit ocd but I spray a lot of paint and have never used one.I think they get in the way, a hose snags on enough stuff with out a hose wrap. Get a 3' whip and a 3' spray pole.


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Good to know; will be testing it out tomorrow and post back here how everything goes...This is the most i spent on a sprayer rig before and i think i would have been fine with even a $200-$400 sprayer not one in the $1000 range but i know this will last atleast lol


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

3' whip, a good assortment of tips and a decent supply of throat seal


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Got it! 

What do you guys recommend i use to store in the sprayer when not in use? Mineral spirits as one member suggested? 

For the tips, do you recommend i pay the extra $$ and buy the FFLP graco tips? 


How often do you find yourself using the 180 directional adapter? At $120 its not too cheap!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use plain paint thinner. Stopped using Pump Armor when my dog got into some of it one time - it can be deadly to them just like any regular antifreeze.

Sure, get some of the fflp tips if you plan on doing doors, trim, or cabinets. I don’t have the adapter. Not saying it isn’t a handy item to have, just that I never bought one. 

Personally, I would advise that you use your sprayer for a while and then work into adding to it as you feel the need to do so. Some items that sound handy now may not end up being things you’ll ever really need while it may quickly become apparent that you will need and use others all the time.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

It can take awhile to pick up on all the nuances of spraying but then the light will come on. I use a 3' wand with a swivel all the time for everything. Haven't used just a hand gun for a very long time. When you start using some of the spray tools outt there you will not even worry about the cost because of the time saved. Kind of like using a lift vs. building scaffolding.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

for storage i use mineral spirits for my solvent pump and water based stuff i use a propylene glycol based pipe antifreeze that has anti corrosives and lubricative additives.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cryo-Tek-1-Gal-Antifreeze-35253/100152490


Nontoxic, A lot less expensive than pump armor, and waste can go down a regular drain


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks and that makes sense; One more question


Do you just flush out the line with paint thinner if you use oil based paints and drain the line as best as you can?


Do you just use water to flush out the line when you use water based paints and try to drain it dry out of the line?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

handymann said:


> Thanks and that makes sense; One more question
> 
> 
> Do you just flush out the line with paint thinner if you use oil based paints and drain the line as best as you can?
> ...



You said in your OP that you were upgrading your old sprayer that was dying on you. How did you clean it out before? It's no different with a new rig.


----------



## handymann (Aug 8, 2018)

straight water in it; then again i dont remember ever running oil based in it though...


----------

